# What Type of Pyraminx Should I Get?



## loverthehater (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Forum!
I am kinda new to speedsolving. (Personal best: 53.11) I just ordered a V-Cube 5x5, an Eastsheen 2x2, and a rubiks magic! I was wondering what was the best kind of Pyraminx to speedsolve? (i'm thinking in competing in all of these as soon as i'm good at them ) So Please HELP! ty 

Loverthehater


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, I want to know what the best pyraminx is too, please someone tell us.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=354265&postcount=6


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 13, 2010)

You shouldn't have gotten the eastsheen 2x2. There are way better ones.


----------



## loverthehater (Sep 13, 2010)

like what?


----------



## loverthehater (Sep 13, 2010)

well it IS my first 2x2 so i think i'll live... I'll just trade at compotition


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 13, 2010)

loverthehater said:


> well it IS my first 2x2 so i think i'll live... I'll just trade at compotition



nobody really wants an eastsheen. I tried mine away for free and nobody was taking.


----------



## loverthehater (Sep 13, 2010)

lol its THAT bad?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 13, 2010)

Mefferts!!

EDIT: ES isn't that bad. Anthony Brooks uses/used it.


----------



## loverthehater (Sep 13, 2010)

mefferts? y mefferts? does it have good control?


----------



## loverthehater (Sep 13, 2010)

Should I get a mefferts pyraminx???


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 13, 2010)

loverthehater said:


> Should I get a mefferts pyraminx???


Nah, overpriced.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a Mefferts and it's great. Well it's my only pyraminx so I can't really say if it's that good


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 13, 2010)

Faz uses qj. He got heaps of those and choose his best one. I'm using a modded meffert pyraminx. Probably get a couple of qjs and choose your favourite.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 13, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Faz uses qj. He got heaps of those and choose his best one. I'm using a modded meffert pyraminx. Probably get a couple of qjs and choose your favourite.



The thing is, Faz sold the rest


----------



## theace (Sep 22, 2010)

The QJ Frosted Pyraminx is really good. I'd suggest you get this one.


----------



## RyanO (Sep 22, 2010)

Pyraminxes vary a lot from puzzle to puzzle even if they're the same model. You just kinda have to hope that you get a good one. They also tend to deteriorate over time.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 23, 2010)

RyanO said:


> *Pyraminxes vary a lot from puzzle to puzzle even if they're the same model. You just kinda have to hope that you get a good one.* _They also tend to deteriorate over time._


 
*Oooh, like a storebought!*
_Hah, like an F-I!!_


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 23, 2010)

You already bought a V-cube 5 when you solve in 50 seconds? Lan Lan 2x2 or ghost hand 2x2.


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 23, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> You already bought a V-cube 5 when you solve in 50 seconds?


 
Is there a problem with that?


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm just saying those are pretty expensive for someone who just started cubing.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

If you have the money get a mefferts but if you dont get a qj. problem is qjs pop


----------

